# Vaping Gains Ground



## picautomaton (3/11/16)

So apparently vaping is gaining ground: see news article

http://www.iol.co.za/dailynews/lifestyle/vaping-gains-ground-2086404

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/11/16)

picautomaton said:


> So apparently vaping is gaining ground: see news article
> 
> http://www.iol.co.za/dailynews/lifestyle/vaping-gains-ground-2086404


love the generalisation..tattooed hipster....wat krok...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soutie (3/11/16)

> The typical vaper is an urbane hipster, probably sporting tattoos and a baseball cap, who is well clued up on vaping paraphernalia and the various “e-juices” (vape liquids) available on the market, most of which contain tobacco.



Hahahahaah I love it.


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/11/16)

Soutie said:


> Hahahahaah I love it.


that means we cool..yeaah!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noddy (3/11/16)

Didn't know I was a tattooed hipster...

“You can make your own flavours. You just go to a registered chemistry lab and ask for a flavouring,” says co-owner Daniel Cock.
If Daniel Cock is a co-owner of a vapeshop, he should know better.


----------



## Soutie (3/11/16)

as wrong as they got a few finer points, it is always nice to see an article that paints vaping in a positive light. The things which they did get right are the health benefits.... a step in the right direction.

now excuse me, i Have a baseball cap to wear, craft beer to brew and a tattoo that needs touching up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caveman (3/11/16)

> As to the technical process of vaping, it’s essentially the same as boiling water: the e-juice is heated up to a point where it turns into vapour (steam), which is inhaled. “It’s similar to inhaling steam in the shower, except the stream is flavoured and contains some nicotine,” says Harmse.



I might be wrong, but I am pretty sure that vapour is an aerosol as opposed to steam..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (3/11/16)

Oooh, I so need to fit the stereotype. I have the baseball cap (aren't they called snapbacks these days?) but I don't have tats yet. After much pondering of the options, I decided to get one in a special place. It will have a vaping theme and will change according to my mood. When I'm in a normal mood, it will read "Go24". But when I'm happy and excited, it will read "Geekvape Avocado24".

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

